# Shop Stool



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Does anyone, by any chance, have plans for this stool: 

http://www.woodmagazine.com/ideas/wood-shop-showcase/idea-shop-1/?page=10


If not that one, any ideas on others? I'm hankering for somewhere to sit in my shop!

Thanks,
JEff


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

There are some free stool plans here...

http://www.freewoodworkingplan.com/index.php?search=stool :smile:


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

i have the issue the plans are in. if you can give me your email I will send you the pdf file.


----------



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Danny,

The system says that I can't send you a personal message, but my email is [email protected].

Thanks a lot!

I really appreciate it,
Jeff


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

its on its way


----------



## sankofa (May 2, 2009)

I have this stool on my project list.




 
I would like to scale it up a bit though....make it taller...maybe make the seat area a little larger. Just make it larger overall.

I think its a neat and easy to accomplish project and these stool might also make nice gifts.

As for the stool posted by the OP.... you have a photo of the stool....just take some time, study the photo and work up your own plans......

Might not be a replica of the photo but im sure it would still be a nice stool.

Oh... hope I have not broken any rules posting that you tube link....


----------



## KenBee (Feb 19, 2011)

Why the need for plans? Look at the picture and build it. I just look at the picture of what interests me and build my own with minor changes or improvements for a small fraction of the cost and usually it is more sturdy or functional than the one advertised due to my use of stronger materials. Most of my jigs and fixtures are built from XX Paper Grade Phenolic, Lexan and UHMW cutoffs which I get for free, no matter the size or quantity. I just built a replica of a $120.00 Coping sled for less than $10.00 out of cutoffs and hardware I had laying around my shop.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Tooonyg said:


> Thank you for that


 
Yea... thought you might be into free T. :smile:


----------

